# My name is Eric anjd I need advice



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Hallo, folks. I am Eric, getting on a bit, and found a true love and a lovely country (Cebu, Philippines).

I am now married to a Filipina and I love her. But, although we own a house together in Cebu, I am not yet a resident of the Philippines.

Ca I get a Philippine driving license as a non-resident?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

twohybrid1 said:


> Hallo, folks. I am Eric, getting on a bit, and found a true love and a lovely country (Cebu, Philippines).
> 
> I am now married to a Filipina and I love her. But, although we own a house together in Cebu, I am not yet a resident of the Philippines.
> 
> Ca I get a Philippine driving license as a non-resident?


Hi Eric, yes, Simply go to the local LTO office (some are located in shopping malls) to have it done. If you have a current drivers lic from your home country, they will usually do a "courtesy exchange" for a low fee. That would eliminate taking the written or the road test. 
Only difficulty is that weather a new license or a renewal, they are very slow in most cases. So plan on spending a few hours to get it done...


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Hi Eric, yes, Simply go to the local LTO office (some are located in shopping malls) to have it done. If you have a current drivers lic from your home country, they will usually do a "courtesy exchange" for a low fee. That would eliminate taking the written or the road test.
> Only difficulty is that weather a new license or a renewal, they are very slow in most cases. So plan on spending a few hours to get it done...


Thanks for that. As a NON-RESIDENT, but a tourist, which documents must I bring to the LTO? I suspect my Birth Certificate, marriage certificate and address in the Philippines - is that right? I will have to take the test because don't have a UK license.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

twohybrid1 said:


> Thanks for that. As a NON-RESIDENT, but a tourist, which documents must I bring to the LTO? I suspect my Birth Certificate, marriage certificate and address in the Philippines - is that right? I will have to take the test because don't have a UK license.


Make photo copies of the identification (photo) page of your passport AND the page showing the stamp of your arrival date into the country. Also a xerox of your birth certificate and that should be enough. But be sure to bring the original of both documents with you in case they want to see the originals as well.
Depending on the LTO office you go to and the person you visit with, you may not have to take the test(s) at all. Just depends...


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

you will need an ACR card also, no test if your drivers license is not expired, it is a conversion from Foreign to Philippine around P700 in Davao but may be more or less else ware. <snip>


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

oklahoma joe said:


> you will need an ACR card also, no test if your drivers license is not expired, it is a conversion from Foreign to Philippine around P700 in Davao but may be more or less else ware. <snip>


Will disagree here. No ACR is required to get or to renew a drivers license. If one is asked for at an LTO office I would refuse and would assume the employee or branch manager does not know better...


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Will disagree here. No ACR is required to get or to renew a drivers license. If one is asked for at an LTO office I would refuse and would assume the employee or branch manager does not know better...


i am only putting the Foreign requirements for drivers license from the LTO web site,A- Lto Application B- Original and photocopy of (ACR) C- Original and photo copy of Visa/Passport C- stayed for one month and permitted to stay five months, i guess you do not have to show your ACR but i am sure they do not have to give you a license


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

When I got my first license, I only had to provide my US DL. They photo copied that and no other ID required. When I renewed my license the first time (in Mindanao), only ID required was the RP DL. When I renewed my RP DL last year in Olongapo, again only the RP DL was required. I was never asked for a copy of my US Passport, Birth Certificate or anything else. Also keep the Original Receipt for your DL and carry it with the DL. If stopped by the police and no OR, they will accuse you of having a "fake" DL.


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

things are changing fast in the Philippines, i have been on BB stamp for years but my sister in law an attorney with the BOI, says the new Commissioner is making big changes, so i decided to go permanent, they are also short on money so they are looking for any thing they can to raise money, i hear from her that they jailed a person one day over on visa, the bail is P200,000 so be careful on visa, also if you intend to file 13A do it soon


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

oklahoma joe said:


> things are changing fast in the Philippines, i have been on BB stamp for years but my sister in law an attorney with the BOI, says the new Commissioner is making big changes, so i decided to go permanent, they are also short on money so they are looking for any thing they can to raise money, i hear from her that they jailed a person one day over on visa, the bail is P200,000 so be careful on visa, also if you intend to file 13A do it soon


Not residing there simply on the BB stamp if one chooses would be a big deal. Hopefully you'll have some updates sometime.


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

oklahoma joe said:


> you will need an ACR card also, no test if your drivers license is not expired, it is a conversion from Foreign to Philippine around P700 in Davao but may be more or less else ware. <snip>


What is an ACR card?


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

it is a card you are required to have after your 59 day extension, it cost around P2000 like a ID card with your information, it has a chip so they can get all your information if needed, it is good for one year as a tourist, if you become permanent it is for a longer time 5 years i think


----------



## twohybrid1 (Jan 20, 2014)

oklahoma joe said:


> it is a card you are required to have after your 59 day extension, it cost around P2000 like a ID card with your information, it has a chip so they can get all your information if needed, it is good for one year as a tourist, if you become permanent it is for a longer time 5 years i think


So, if I travel on the usual 21 day allowance, can I then apply for a 59-day extension and then an ARC card?


----------



## oklahoma joe (Jan 24, 2014)

you will get your extension and ACR card at the same time,but will take a little while to get the card, they will text you, it will be posted on the BOI site also, but usually they text you that it is there at immigration before it is posted on line


----------

